# Wlan



## sunflower84 (7. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute

Leider wusste ich nicht in was für einem Bereich ich meine Frage stellen kann. Ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin.
Ich habe von meinem Chef den folgenden Auftrag bekommen:
Ihr kennt doch alle diese Startseiten bei WLAN Hotspots. Bevor ich mich mit dem WLAN verbinde soll  eine Startseite angezeigt werden. 
Kann ich das im Access Point konfigurieren oder kann ich das mit HTML machen?

Lg
Sunflower


----------



## metalux (7. Juli 2006)

Hi, 

soweit ich weiß, bieten einige AP's die Möglichkeit der sogenannten Redirectweiterleitung. Einfach mal danach in der Config des AP's suchen. Sollte es dieser nicht unterstützen, meine ich gehört zu haben, dass man sowas auch über einen Proxy lösen kann.

Gruß Jens


----------

